# New siggie!



## bnwchbammer (Mar 11, 2010)

Whoo! I got a new sig! Made by me!
Though honestly it was hardly modified, lessee...




That was the stock. It's from Hatsune Miku: Project Diva for the PSP (which I reviewed over in the review section)
But yeah, added a gradient, made Miku stick out, my name, her name... Seems a bit plain. Anything else you guys wanna suggest, or is this good?





BAM! Fx'd


----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2010)

Very slight stroke of the text (like 1-pixel semi-transparent) and a simple border for the entire image.


----------



## Splych (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, was just about to say that.

Maybe a black 1x1 pixel border would be nice.


----------



## playallday (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't like the font and background.  Other then that it's OK.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 13, 2010)

You should have cut out the picture, that logo thing is still in your sig.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 23, 2010)

I like the logo thing though!


----------



## RyukeDragon (Mar 23, 2010)

remove the bit in the top right, it's not very recognizable in the finished product. If you like it so much use it in some different way. If you want to be edgy you can rotate it and overlay it on the amazingly plain rest of the image

The contrast of cel shading and the simple gradient is grating to my mind.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2010)

this may sound harsh, take it lightly but seriously.

gradients slapped onto text look tacky. Its definitely not bad for a first tag, but in the future, work more on composition and blending then text. Small font blended well in the tag is better, and most of the time if you can't do text, its best to just leave it out.

this is just sped up advice that I can give at the moment, for tags at the beginning, take a focal and blend it the best you can with a background. Don't overuse one thing in photoshop (ie gradients) and you should improve over time. I could show you examples but my tag was removed due to it being to large in size for the forum


----------

